

Technical Analysis of the SandWorm Vulnerability (CVE-2014-4114) - csandreasen
http://h30499.www3.hp.com/t5/HP-Security-Research-Blog/Technical-analysis-of-the-SandWorm-Vulnerability-CVE-2014-4114/ba-p/6649758

======
csandreasen
Previous discussion here (prior to release of the exploit details):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8452727](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8452727)

